# Stuff you wonder if it exist you wanna ear it?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay sorry to be meticulously picky but I want to hear Sludge based on HowliNG wolf bluesy sludgy a la IHATEGOD but done by black dude band, see Suffocation was a death metal band all black dude a good band, mystifier cool black metal whit narly bass from Brazil, but I never heard ALL Black dude sludge heavier than heavy behemoth, based on repetition riff BackDoor man or built for comfort but in heavier thick sludgier sound, a homage cult band for Howling Wolf this most éxist if it doesn't ÉXIST créatéd a band liké this my idéa is cool,? don't you think?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Okay sorry to be meticulously picky but I want to hear Sludge based on HowliNG wolf bluesy sludgy a la IHATEGOD but done by black dude band, see Suffocation was a death metal band all black dude a good band, mystifier cool black metal whit narly bass from Brazil, but I never heard ALL Black dude sludge heavier than heavy behemoth, based on repetition riff BackDoor man or built for comfort but in heavier thick sludgier sound, a homage cult band for Howling Wolf this most éxist if it doesn't ÉXIST créatéd a band liké this my idéa is cool,? don't you think?






 this has been done but not conceptualized by black folks, dearest black folks into sludgy blues please created a band like this all the way Cover ''OF hOWLING wOLFS please pretty please please deprofundis ask push this concept Howling Wolf tribute Sludge\noise & rolls for deprofundis all-star all black, playing smokin dirty muddy in the red guitar sludge & rolls, heavy band of sludge & Rolls this would be so cool of you deprofundis is gonna pray god this happening, form a band like this afro-American do it do this for me and others?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> this has been done but not conceptualized by black folks, dearest black folks into sludgy blues please created a band like this all the way Cover ''OF hOWLING wOLFS please pretty please please deprofundis ask push this concept Howling Wolf tribute Sludge\noise & rolls for deprofundis all-star all black, playing smokin dirty muddy in the red guitar sludge & rolls, heavy band of sludge & Rolls this would be so cool of you deprofundis is gonna pray god this happening, form a band like this afro-American do it do this for me and others?


Imagine an all-stars blacks dude sludge & rolls bands tribute to Howling Wolf, In a bluesyold rock format ala EYEHATEGOD, I would buy it, common cool blacks dudes form a band, green light from Deprofundis, just do it men?


----------

